# [Soft] Problema con tarea del cron (Solucionado)

## 2uncas

Hola

Hace tiempo instalé munin, es un sistema de monitorización.

Después de probarlo lo he desinstalado y quitado del cron  pero me sigue cada 5' mandando un correo a root con el contenido:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /bin/bash: /usr/bin/munin-cron: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Si hago un crontab -l no aparece ninguna referencia a una tarea programada de munin, si hago un ps -aux tampoco sale ningún proceso de munin, el proceso  /etc/init.d/munin-node, no existe, el directorio  /etc/munin no existe.

Pero sigue cada 5' intentando ejecutar /usr/bin/munin-cron y ya no se donde mirar para pararlo.

¿ Alguna idea ? 

Gracias.Last edited by 2uncas on Wed Oct 27, 2010 6:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> el directorio /etc/munin no existe.
> 
> 

 

Es que para efectos de cron el directorio donde puede estar es /etc/cron.d.

man cron y man crontab son tus amigos.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

Por a alguien más le pasa algo parecido.

La tarea estaba en /var/spool/cron/crontabs, dentro de ese directorio están los cron por usuario y hay estaba programada la ejecución cada 5'.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

